# Comunicacion Cable Serial



## Maritto (Ago 23, 2007)

Buenos Dias Gente:
Les planteo la siguiente situación:
Tengo una PC compaq presario 520 (una 486), con windows 3.11, puertos serie y paralelo y modem.
Ahora, lo que quiero hacer es un cable (tipo puerto serie, de comunicación sincrona o asincrona, no me importa mucho la velocidad, sino que se pueda!) para conectarla con otra PC que tenga windows 98.
La pregunta es, puedo hacer esta red de 2 maquinas con el cable de comunicación serial asincrona?
pines:
5 con 5
3 con 2
2 con 3

se puede usar el modem para hacer conexion modem con modem?

Tener en cuenta que una es una 486 con windows 3.11... Se puede?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ChaD (Ago 24, 2007)

Si, esta bien el cable usado asi. De hecho yo he programado algo en borland c++ (para DOS, cosa de que win 3.1 se aguante el compilador) usando el cable serial de esa forma. He conectado una pc con win 3.1 y win Xp y funciona de 10. Podes probar de tirar datos de una a otra usando Hyperterminal de todos modos. ¿Necesitas la conexión para algo en especial?


----------



## Maritto (Ago 24, 2007)

Si, para hacer un backup de los drivers y archivos en una maquina, compaq (imposible de desarmar y acceder al dico duro! es muy dificil, ya lo intente y no queiro romper nada!).
LA idea seria poder hacer una copia de seguridad por si las moscas, formatearla e instalarle por lo menos win95, si puedo hacer esto si!
Gracias por tu colaboracion, espero tu respuesta!


----------



## Maritto (Ago 24, 2007)

Ah y me olvide de preguntar, sabes si me sirve de algo, que los dos tengan modem? (para interconectarlas!)
Digo no?


----------



## ChaD (Ago 25, 2007)

Bueno, veamos la forma mas sencilla! Si las dos tienen modem significa que podes conectarlas a internet. Podes realizar el backup por ahi; podrias subir tus cosas a un servidor tipo rapidshare y luego bajarlas en la otra pc....


----------



## Maritto (Ago 25, 2007)

Sep, es una opcion, pasa que una es una 486!
y el tema estaria en conectara a internet!, no por el software, por suerte le pude instalar win 95! pero internet por telefono va a ser medio.. batata
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu colaboracion!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2007)

Te debe funcionar perfectamente con el serial..

Si puedes conseguir el viejo comandante norton 6 te seria mucho mas facil , 
La velocidad sera de pena, si tienes que mover bastantes datos (>10M) deberias utilizar el puerto paralelo pero sera necesario construir un cable.

http://www.hackhispano.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1956


Si no lo encuentras dime y te lo tiro en algun lugar por el privado.


No instales el win95 si te cabe el el win98se es casi lo mismo y funciona perfectamente con el 486.

Si tienes algun disco duro viejo no lo puedes conectar a la cinta del disco duro como eslave?


Los modems no sirven para nada, por un tema de tensiones y protocolos


----------



## Maritto (Ago 26, 2007)

Bueno, menos mal que me aclaraste eso, lamentablemente lo mas actualizado que le pude poner fue win95, poke esta maquina dice no tener co-procesador matematico, lo cual es un impedimento a la hora de instalar win98, por lo menos eso me dice cuando intento la instalacion... se puede hacer algo? me gustaria mucho poder ponerle win98.
Tengo el comandante norton, pude hacer la conexion exitosmente, pero penosamente, la velocidad es muy pero muy lenta, y la idea es pasar unos 150 megas, voy a estar años! jejeje
no se si tanto, pero si bastante tiempo.
El cable es serial asincrono, como es eso de un cable por puero paralelo?
y como configuro el comandante norton?


----------



## ChaD (Ago 26, 2007)

Para estas alturas ya debes haber pasado buena parte de la información.... Realmente no se como es el comandante norton, debe ser un tema de velocidad, fijate si podes configurarlo, usualmente es a 9600baudios la comunicación serie. Si te das maña con algun lenguaje puedo ayudarte a hacer algun programa para pasar las cosas. Me avisas, suerte


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Te debe funcionar perfectamente con el serial..
> 
> Si puedes conseguir el viejo comandante norton 6 te seria mucho mas facil ,
> La velocidad sera de pena, si tienes que mover bastantes datos (>10M) deberias utilizar el puerto paralelo pero sera necesario construir un cable.
> ...





Mejor opcion que el norton commander imposible

si mas no me acuerdo era

en el menu del panel  el que elijas izq/der

Link > ahi configuras en que puerto y luego elijes si es HOST o INVITED ,en una maquina elijes host y en la otra invited

espero recordar bien


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 27, 2007)

Pero que reliquia de 480 tienes, no sera un SX, es un 33 o algo similar... eso es muy antiguo y malo, ya en su epoca lo desdeñábamos, como minimo tendria que ser uno a 50Mhz, es que sin copro no vale nada, en ebay te puedes comprar uno por cuatro centimos mucho mas moderno o en una chatarreria.

150M son muchas megas, por el puerto serie
El cable debe ser lo mas corto posible y debes probar con distintas velocidades, ojo no todas funcionan, las mas rapidas fallan por que el hasrware serie no lo soporta pero los numeros si que estan.

Como puedes ver en las fotos yo utilizaba el puerto paralelo, pero como solo dene ser para rescatar cuatro datos no creo que valga la pena hacerte un cable paralelo si miraste por encima se trata de unir 9 cables, tampoco es que sea nada del otro mundo, pero siemple con cables los mas cortos posibles.


----------



## Maritto (Ago 27, 2007)

Muchas GRacias! voy a ver como me las arreglo con el comandante norton y algo voy a probar!
Esperemos que salga!
Saben algo de como instalar el win98? (sin o tengo coprocesador matematico)

Gracias por toda su ayudan, en serio!


----------

